# BigLots has bluckies on sale for $12.88



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Just went to BigLots today. They're discounting the normally $16 bluckies for $12.88. They didn't have a whole lot of them at my store and they were starting to put out the Christmas stuff . So if you need bluckies, might give them a look.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Okay, I am totally new to this whole haunting thing... What are these "bluckies" people keep talking about?? I don't know the lingo, people!


----------



## Johnson724 (Jun 24, 2009)

Lower grade skeletons


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Bluckies are blow molded skeleton like the one in the attached picture. The 4th class skeletons from Anatomical Chart Company were nicknamed Bucky so the blow mold skeletons became to be known as Blucky.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Ohhhhh, okay. Thanks for the explanation!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

My Big Lots is totally moving Halloween outta the way for Christmas already!! And I'm glad you posted this, I saw that this weekend & totally forgot about it!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks Terror Tom! I saw your post late last night and wondered if my locations would have any left today, but they did. Took the last 2 from one store and bought 2 from 6 from the second location (hey, San Jose CA members--4 left at the Campbell location as of 3:30 pm today--sold out at Camden/Hillsdale location). I picked up a few Walgreens guys this year too but when I get ready to do my carnival or pirate scene's I'll need more cold bodies to use, so really appreciate getting them at this price.


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

Blucky's by themselves kinda stink. They are like the Casper of skeletons, meaning that they are not the least bit scary or creepy. But I've seen some fantastic "corpsing" (is that the word for it) done to them where they look awesome.


----------

